# Ground Blind?



## CPO (Oct 28, 2004)

I'm looking to get a ground blind for my 82 year old grandfather to hunt out of this year.  He is planning on doing a little hunting with us in the next coupld of weeks so I gotta get something soon.

Has anyone had any luck using these?  Should I go with the Scent Containment system (TSC on the Ameristep models?)  Is it really worth it? Does it work?

Wal-Mart started out selling their Outhouse for 69.99 a couple months ago.  Now it's 84.99 on the web site!  I thought they advertised prices going the other way??  

If anyone can point me in the right direction it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Duff (Oct 28, 2004)

Sportsmen Guide 

39.99


----------



## broadhead (Oct 28, 2004)

Duff beat me with a better price. I just bought an Outhouse at the Statesboro Wal-Mart for 49.95. They had plenty of them last weekend.


----------



## Heathen (Nov 7, 2004)

*Blinds*

I would check with The Sportsmens Guide. I ordered one about six weeks ago from them and have used it several times and even seen deer out of it. They have a pretty good selection with good prices.


----------



## Al33 (Nov 8, 2004)

Maybe you want something with a roof and fully enclosed, but if not, a quick, easy, lightweight, easy to carry, inexpensive blind can be made in a matter of minutes.

I purchased the blind material at Wal-Mart which is nothing more than a 3' x 9' piece of cammo with the leaf holes cut in it. Also bought five 3/8ths inch x 36" dowel rods which I sharpend on one end and notched out on the other ends. I weaved the rods through the fabric leaf holes evenly spaced out over the length of the cloth with one being at each end. At the top where the narrow notches are, I simply wedged the fabric into the notches so it will hold there.

To fold for travel, simply gather all the rods together and let the fabric hang evenly. Roll it up around the rods and tie it together at both ends. I use a carrying strap with shoe laces attached at both ends for tying the blind together. I then simply slip the strap over my shoulder and off I go. Unlike most of the enclosed types, this one will work on uneven terrain and with a few sticks you can keep movement to a minimum if the wind gets up. Neither do I have to be concerned about overhangin limbs getting in the way.

It ain't fancy but it sure works good for me.

Al


----------



## sniper13 (Nov 8, 2004)

*Blind*

I use the Hunter Specialties 10-10 blind. Its roomier and a WHOLE lot easier to take down. I had an Outhouse and had to ask for forgiveness every time I tried to "fold"it back up.
My  humble opinion


----------



## agg5910 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Ground Blind*

I just built my own ground blind out of 3/4" PVC, Complete with roof and everything....I could email pics if interested. I am putting a tarp on the roof to make it waterproof and the 3d leaf type camo netting all the way around. I think i will have around $50-80 when I am done, I'd have to total it all up. I also looked at the commercially made blinds. I wanted something I could leave in the woods and that would last. When this one tears up, all I have to do is replace the tarp roof ($8) or the camo ($13) so it should last a while. It is big enough to comfortably hold 2 hunters and I built a shooting brace all the way across the front. Thx Amos

If you have any questions, you can email me at agg5910@comcast.net


----------

